# Poudriere build compete, pkg not in repository



## aswell (Jul 25, 2019)

Migrating from another BSD and Synth to FreeBSD and Poudriere, specifically for Firefox, and having an issue that, hopefully, is user error...

After Poudriere was setup on a FreeBSD 12.0-Release server and ~1000 packages were built, I started the setup of a laptop. However, Firefox is not in the pkg repository, even though it shows to have completed building successfully.

Any idea what would cause pkg to not see Firefox, even though the Poudriere log shows it completed successfully?


----------



## aswell (Jul 26, 2019)

Problem solved. I decided to kick-start Poudriere by adding another package to the compile list and running the build, hoping it would regenerate the pkg list...or something like that. 

Even though it shouldn't have, it appears to have worked, as Firefox is now seen by pkg, and was able to be installed.


----------

